# Thanks to everyone here!



## NZ4me (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone on the board that provided assistance over the past 8 or 9 months as we contemplated immigrating to NZ. We arrived Feb 7 and are all settled in and loving it. Very glad we made the move and are looking forward to our time here.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

NZ4me said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone on the board that provided assistance over the past 8 or 9 months as we contemplated immigrating to NZ. We arrived Feb 7 and are all settled in and loving it. Very glad we made the move and are looking forward to our time here.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bob


Congrats!!! So glad that you made it safe and sound. Keep us posted on how you get on and settle in. Great to hear people are loving their time here

Jen


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

NZ4me said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone on the board that provided assistance over the past 8 or 9 months as we contemplated immigrating to NZ. We arrived Feb 7 and are all settled in and loving it. Very glad we made the move and are looking forward to our time here.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob
Glad it's all going well. Keep us updated on what you find along the way!


----------

